# First Off The Grinder



## Molokai (Dec 13, 2013)

This is my first of the grinder. 1075 steel, 57 hrc, palisander wood, mosaic pins my design(i call them mickey mouse).

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice work Tom!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 13, 2013)

I like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 13, 2013)

Well done Tom!! Tis a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow! Very very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2013)

That's a good looking knife Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow! I love that wood! The knife looks great. 
Walt would be proud to own that one... :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Dec 14, 2013)

First class all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 14, 2013)

Awesome knife!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful knife Tom! The pins are very well done. What did you use ti fill? Epoxy? I like the satin finish with that wood too. Very classy looking all the way around. The logo is a nice addition too.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
Epoxy is used to fill the mosaic pins.
This logo is only temporary because my real logo is different. Just waiting for stencils to be made.


----------

